# Found 2 puter tankards



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

How can I clean them? Actually just found out it is spelled pewter.
Nancy


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

If they are old, check with a pewter antiques expert before removing the "patina". Pewter is a tin base, so does not tarnish, it ages by darkening in color. It will not polish like silver, and doesn't shine, since it has a duller finish.

If you want to try to clean any "gunk" off, try a gentle degreasing soap first. You can also use a paste of 1 tsp salt, 1 cup white vinegar, and 1/2 cup flour. Another "old time" trick to clean up pewter is to rub with fresh cabbage leaves.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't think these are very old, as DH picked them up when he was traveling and working the Nuclear Power plants. I wrote the recipe down and will try that. They are somewhat pitted due to being stored improperly and now I am afraid not worth much at all.
Thanks


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Rockytopsis said:


> I don't think these are very old...


Best to check first for several reasons... design hasn't change a whole lot and it's not uncommon to find the old stuff, and if they are old, pewter sometimes contained lead.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

My grandmother used to clean hers with damp cabbage leaves. Dish soap will pitt the surfaces and make them rough. NEVER put them in the dishwasher, either. Lukewarm water and cabbage leaves should do the trick.


----------

